# Malibu Mini-X for sale



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Malibu mini-x for sale. Great condition, extremely stable at 33.5 in wide. Has 4 flush rod holders, apex seat. Great in the surf and is a fishing machine. Comes with BB paddles, leash, and a crate. Going to sell it on Sat. Asking 450. I live off Bayou Texar Call me (Dan) at 377-2592

KAYAK SOLD


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pm send. Thanks.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

you decided to sell this one too huh hahahaha getting something bigger?? where on texar ill be at a house out there tomorrow night


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Is it still for sale?*


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Sold


----------

